# Naked



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


So they guys can properly help you out with telling you if you're right or wrong to feel however you feel, You should probably be posting pictures. 😈🤡


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I would think it's rare for anyone man or women to love the way they look naked or at least think there were ways they could improve in today's day an age.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

And of course the first two responses are men.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Anastasia6 said:


> And of course the first two responses are men.


Yea.......🤔


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Anastasia6 said:


> And of course the first two responses are men.


You didn't want to answer her, as the first woman's response...?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> You didn't want to answer her, as the first woman's response...?


Yup, she’s more concerned about the gender that’s responding than giving her opinion. You’re awesome, Lisa


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Yup, she’s more concerned about the gender that’s responding than giving her opinion. You’re awesome, Lisa


Well, NO...I didn't mean it like that!! I was really asking, because I was curious what her response would be to the question!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LisaDiane said:


> Well, NO...I didn't mean it like that!! I was really asking, because I was curious what her response would be to the question!


Don’t you worry. She’s just part of the gender police.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Not anymore, aging sucks. Lingerie is fun and pretty so I feel better in that.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I feel better in lingerie than naked, lol.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Are the men gonna answer if they like the way they look in lingerie?

I had a friend in college. Her boyfriend would wear her lingerie on a regular basis.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Are the men gonna answer if they like the way they look in lingerie?
> 
> I had a friend in college. Her boyfriend would wear her lingerie on a regular basis.


I looked great in lingerie when I was younger.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

In Absentia said:


> I looked great in lingerie when I was younger.


You probably still do.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

The Mighty Fred said:


> You probably still do.


Maybe...


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Are the men gonna answer if they like the way they look in lingerie?
> 
> I had a friend in college. Her boyfriend would wear her lingerie on a regular basis.


Ummmmm, I might look okay in her lingerie, but that would mean she would be NAKED.

Hmmmmm, maybe this is a good ploy to get her NAKED. Honey, can I please try on that lovely nighty that you are wearing? 





There is little to no chance I would even fit into her nighty, so that's not happening.


----------



## Totally T (Dec 20, 2020)

You know this is a relevant topic to me. My wife just received a lot of lingerie she selected for herself for Christmas.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

RebuildingMe said:


> Yup, she’s more concerned about the gender that’s responding than giving her opinion. You’re awesome, Lisa





RebuildingMe said:


> Don’t you worry. She’s just part of the gender police.





LisaDiane said:


> You didn't want to answer her, as the first woman's response...?


Well actually I'm not the gender police. I was trying to point out to the OP that some women may not answer as the thread is already overtly become voyeuristic. While every woman who might respond should realize on an internet forum others will read it. 

When a thread asking honestly about how vulnerable or safe you feel when naked has one of the first two posts ask for pictures then you probably aren't going to get many of the women answering who aren't happy naked.

That being said No worries attacking me. I"m out of here an won't bother you again.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Meh. Nothing to write home about but not horrifying. I don't have any particular angst about it. Lingerie that I like and have chosen makes me feel confident. Have always loved pretty underwear.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I would think that almost everyone is critical of their naked body. We all tend to see the flaws in ourselves, more so than other do.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I’m happy with how I look. Would I love to lose some jiggle in places? Yes! Is my body perfect? No but nothing is.

As far as lingerie goes, it makes me feel a bit goofy but I think that’s because I’m more of a tomboy and have never been one to “dress up”. Sexy bras and panties I do but in teddies and such I don’t feel like me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Livvie said:


> Are the men gonna answer if they like the way they look in lingerie?
> 
> I had a friend in college. Her boyfriend would wear her lingerie on a regular basis.


Hey, I branched out to colored boxer shorts years ago.

Granted it was only after 20 years of M but this shows I'm flexible!🤣🤣👍👍


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Hey, I branched out to colored boxer shorts years ago.
> 
> Granted it was only after 20 years of M but this shows I'm flexible!🤣🤣👍👍


I like patterned boxers, colored boxer briefs. Even silk boxers. On men, of course.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm satisfied with my body. I'd like to get rid of spider veins on my legs and I'd like to lift my butt, but after having two kids, I'm happy I still turn my husband on if I walk naked.

I feel awesome wearing lingerie! But my husband doesn't really like it. He likes me naked! 

I wear comfortable underwear. Cotton panties are my favorite. 

I have fancy bras and panties but they don't feel comfortable to me.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Well I don’t like the way I look naked. I never have, even when I was younger and thinner. I also don’t think there is anything I can do to get myself to like myself naked. Even if I got breast implants, and lost a lot of weight... I just don’t feel comfortable stark naked.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I use to write in my journal things like... if I can just lose X amount of pounds and be X weight then I will be happy with my body. And I’ve reached those goals, and I still was never happy. It was interesting readying back on it.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Anastasia6 said:


> Well actually I'm not the gender police. I was trying to point out to the OP that some women may not answer as the thread is already overtly become voyeuristic. While every woman who might respond should realize on an internet forum others will read it.
> 
> When a thread asking honestly about how vulnerable or safe you feel when naked has one of the first two posts ask for pictures then you probably aren't going to get many of the women answering who aren't happy naked.
> 
> That being said No worries attacking me. I"m out of here an won't bother you again.


dont leave TAM over one douche bag making comments. You contribute a lot to good conversation. Just ignore the stupid people


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm a woman....at least I was last time I checked 😅

I love being naked. Is my body perfect? Of course not.....I'm 46 and have two kids.

But it's pretty freaking good. A lot of you know what I do training wise and I don't supplement (well maybe a caffeine gel before I run long). I was fortunate to get an hourglass figure, though I've never been able to pull off a 6 pack 😁

I finished a race last year and a girl who couldn't have been out of her teens commented that when she got older she wanted a body like mine. Made my year.

Since we're on TAM where the TMI bar is high I'll say that I like being on top so bf can have a good view. He seems to like it......


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


I think I'm fairly 'average' in appearance and body shape. Although this may sound like a contradiction, despite taking care with makeup and how I present, I don't typically spend much time in front of the mirror. So when I see myself naked or wearing underwear/lingerie, I don't linger in front of the mirror long enough to think too much about it. Partly, it's a way of squashing down the insecurities that I know are there if I choose to focus on them; and partly, that I have a level of acceptance to know that rationally, some thoughts are a load of nonsense / wasted energy.

However, I do instead focus on the way I _feel_... and that is typically comfortable in my skin and as a sexual being. With my man, I feel confident whether naked, or I'm wearing lingerie, or day-to-day basics, or whatever. No doubt this is a combination of my personality, alongside his reaction to me, and how we are towards one another.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

And there’s a reason so many people at a nudist beach are old. Age helps you accept what your body is or looks like. You begin to realize it never really mattered that much to begin with 

And I do LOVE being naked! Some of the fondest memories in my entire life were snorkeling naked in Jamaica. I can’t wait to go again!! The ultimate feeling of freedom. 

_sigh_


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I feel kind of silly in lingerie. Especially the elaborate stuff. I like simple underwear. Or just naked! I'm OK with my body.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Girl_power said:


> I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


I'm 58yo and have never loved the way I look, but here's the thing: my body is what it is. I'm very short, but I'm not thin. I don't love my tummy area. But by the same token, my lovely little bod has birthed babies, and I am AWESOME to hug. I have curves, curves and more curves. I have strong legs. I have great boobs. And I am not afraid of being full on naked...in fact I much prefer it to lingerie. Seems silly to put a bunch of stuff on just so it can be taken off! LOL  So I prefer to be skyclad and turn them lights on! I am comfortable in my own skin.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

deleted-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Deleted-


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Girl_power said:


> I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


Sometimes i LOVE and sometimes i HATEEEE (especially when i feel the emotional distance betwen us both).


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think we all tend to be our own worst critics. 

I'm not 100% happy with how I look. I am trying to make peace with myself, mentally, and then also physically. 

I have some health issues that make it hard to live in this body sometimes. To avoid total mental breakdown I try to focus on what my body can do, what it is capable of, rather than what I look like. 

I follow a lot of accounts on facebook and Instagram of people who are fighting various diseases or cancer. I find in inspirational to see people fighting something 100x worse than what I deal with and how they cope. Overwhelmingly what I see from them is perspective. Being grateful for their health and for being alive. 

I try to think that way. So I try to reconcile what I WANT to feel for myself vs. the actual thoughts I have as a knee jerk reaction when I look in the mirror. 

I also have a young daughter and it is so important to me that she doesn't grow to hate herself or hate her body. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> I use to write in my journal things like... if I can just lose X amount of pounds and be X weight then I will be happy with my body. And I’ve reached those goals, and I still was never happy. It was interesting readying back on it.


I've always been skinny. As a child, I was so skinny I got teased and kids called me "sack of bones" and "dragonfly." "Dragonfly" has been my nickname since I can remember. As a child it hurt me, but now I always laugh when I hear someone calling me dragonfly. 

As a teenager I've wished for bigger boobs, bigger butt, bigger hips, because my friends and female cousins had the right stuff, and I didn't. 

Thankfully those wishes didn't stay long. I guess I'm too proud to let my insecurities take me down. I'm a proud dragonfly! Lol!

I realized life is too short to be worrying about my body size or shape. I wasn't perfect, but I felt confident about who I was as a whole person, and I realized I didn't really care about what others thought of me. 

I keep enjoying life, and my body is aging but I really don't care because I'm still having fun!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

@pastasauce79 ...I have aligned 'dragonflies' with a positive image (although I understand that when you were teased, that was not the intention), yet not sure where that perception came from. I did a quick google and first result I got was the following:

_In almost every part of the world, the *Dragonfly* symbolizes change, transformation, adaptability, and self-realization. The change that is often referred to has its source in mental and emotional maturity and understanding the deeper meaning of life. . . By living in the moment you are aware of who you are, where you are, what you are doing, what you want, what you don’t, and to make informed choices on a moment-to-moment basis._


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> @pastasauce79 ...I have aligned 'dragonflies' with a positive image (although I understand that when you were teased, that was not the intention), yet not sure where that perception came from. I did a quick google and first result I got was the following:
> 
> _In almost every part of the world, the *Dragonfly* symbolizes change, transformation, adaptability, and self-realization. The change that is often referred to has its source in mental and emotional maturity and understanding the deeper meaning of life. . . By living in the moment you are aware of who you are, where you are, what you are doing, what you want, what you don’t, and to make informed choices on a moment-to-moment basis._


Oh wow! I think that description fits me completely!

Thank you for sharing it! ❤


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

In my 60's I am ok with how I look. Could do with loosing some weight which I am working on now, but for a woman heading towards her mid 60's who has had 3 very big babies I look fine. Skin good, (hardly any wrinkles, thank you mum), boobs not too saggy, hair a nice natural colour(stopped dying it a year ago) and generally I am ok with my body. Of course that may be because of my age I just dont care what others think of my looks (apart from my husband) and I spent almost no time comparing myself to others, or doing things that include seeing photos of models, actresses, pop stars, or so called 'influencers' who seem so plastic and unnatural with their lip and face fillers, thick thick make up and cosmetic surgery. Give me a nice natural girl any day.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> In my 60's I am ok with how I look. Could do with loosing some weight which I am working on now, but for a woman heading towards her mid 60's who has had 3 very big babies I look fine. Skin good, (hardly any wrinkles, thank you mum), boobs not too saggy, hair a nice natural colour(stopped dying it a year ago) and generally I am ok with my body. Of course that may be because of my age I just dont care what others think of my looks (apart from my husband) and I spent almost no time comparing myself to others, or doing things that include seeing photos of models, actresses, pop stars, or so called 'influencers' who seem so plastic and unnatural with their lip and face fillers, thick thick make up and cosmetic surgery. Give me a nice natural girl any day.


I'm with you. I cound care less what actresses or models look like. Most of that is fake and if you see them personally they look nothing like their persona.

I have a friend I've known since 4th grade who runs a porn site. If you looked at her online and she was sitting next to you you'd have no idea it's the same person. Everything online is photoshopped and she's so made up in videos she's unrecognizable.

I've found that most men prefer that you just take care of yourself and are as natural as possible.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Girl_power said:


> I use to write in my journal things like... if I can just lose X amount of pounds and be X weight then I will be happy with my body. And I’ve reached those goals, and I still was never happy. It was interesting readying back on it.


You need to re-frame what you value...

There was a very telling exercise on YouTube, where girls wrote things down they wanted to change about their bodies, and then sat with their best friends and said all those critical things to THEM instead, and ended up hurting and crying over being so cruel to someone they loved. Yet, they had NO problem saying that to themselves EVERY TIME THEY LOOKED IN THE MIRROR. Imagine that...would you ever say things to someone you value like you say to yourself...?? Would you judge anyone else as harshly as you do yourself? I'm guessing NO WAY.

Then why don't you value YOURSELF that much? You are SO much more than a compilation of body parts! And you have the same parts that all women do...what makes YOUR body special and beautiful is that it houses YOU.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LisaDiane said:


> You need to re-frame what you value...
> 
> There was a very telling exercise on YouTube, where girls wrote things down they wanted to change about their bodies, and then sat with their best friends and said all those critical things to THEM instead, and ended up hurting and crying over being so cruel to someone they loved. Yet, they had NO problem saying that to themselves EVERY TIME THEY LOOKED IN THE MIRROR. Imagine that...would you ever say things to someone you value like you say to yourself...?? Would you judge anyone else as harshly as you do yourself? I'm guessing NO WAY.
> 
> Then why don't you value YOURSELF that much? You are SO much more than a compilation of body parts! And you have the same parts that all women do...what makes YOUR body special and beautiful is that it houses YOU.


And if your best friend said such things to you, I'm doubting they would remain your friend... you'd probably tell them to eff off (or maybe that's just how I would react haha).

The point of comparing to models / actresses / others is a good point too. Granted, my friend who is a model, is just as gorgeous (both physically and emotionally) in person - and I'm both wise enough (haha) and secure enough not to compare myself to her. She's just my friend, who happens to be the dominant culture ideal of beauty. If anything, majority of the women that I'm closest to, who vary physically in shape and size, are mostly self-accepting and comfortable within themselves, which then emanates to authenticity and is particularly comfortable to be around.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> And if your best friend said such things to you, I'm doubting they would remain your friend... you'd probably tell them to eff off (or maybe that's just how I would react haha).
> 
> The point of comparing to models / actresses / others is a good point too. Granted, my friend who is a model, is just as gorgeous (both physically and emotionally) in person - and I'm both wise enough (haha) and secure enough not to compare myself to her. She's just my friend, who happens to be the dominant culture ideal of beauty. If anything, majority of the women that I'm closest to, who vary physically in shape and size, are mostly self-accepting and comfortable within themselves, which then emanates to authenticity and is particularly comfortable to be around.


When it comes down to it, the vast majority of us are just pretty normal/average, but as long as our partners love us the way we are who cares?. Trouble is that programmes like love island(yuk) have such a negative influence on young women and I find that so incredibly sad.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

I don’t think about it at all, I don’t think I pay attention. Couldn’t change much if I decided I didn’t like something anyway! Born that way I guess! 

I always saw things from a man’s perspective, they like the things they like. Husband is very happy and compliments me a lot. So maybe that means I should like me naked too?! Love lingerie, I make a point of always wearing nice stuff underneath, it starts the day right.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The day I woke up from surgery wearing a different surgical gown than the one I was wearing going into surgery and realizing (with horror) that total strangers who I had never met and never would had seen and touched my naked body while I was zonked out was the day I stopped worrying about what my naked body looked like. It is what it is. These days, I'm just happy to be upright and mobile.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> The day I woke up from surgery wearing a different surgical gown than the one I was wearing going into surgery and realizing (with horror) that total strangers who I had never met and never would had seen and touched my naked body while I was zonked out was the day I stopped worrying about what my naked body looked like. It is what it is. These days, I'm just happy to be upright and mobile.


I thought that after giving birth to my older son. Given what the 3 people in the delivery room saw my every day naked body is just fine 🙂


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> The day I woke up from surgery wearing a different surgical gown than the one I was wearing going into surgery and realizing (with horror) that total strangers who I had never met and never would had seen and touched my naked body while I was zonked out was the day I stopped worrying about what my naked body looked like. It is what it is. These days, I'm just happy to be upright and mobile.


Agreed, I had three children with 2 long and difficult births, (when they got the forceps out for my son there were about 8 or 9 people in the room), and also have had a vaginal hysterectomy, so no privacy there.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I want a honest conversation from the ladies. How many of you like the way you look naked? Full on naked. How many of you like the way you look in lingerie?


For what it's worth I asked my wife your questions and told her about this discussion.

Anyway she said she likes the way she looks full on naked and the same applies to how she looks wearing lingerie. Now my wife is lucky in that she has always been a very attractive woman and her skin and figure are ageing well and she remains well within her weight range. Although she does have some scars a tiny almost indiscernible one on her face from when she got hit by a car, two from when they put pins and plates in her leg, one from thyroid surgery, and three from breast cancer surgery, yet her breasts funnily enough still remain pert as ever and she seldom wears bras.

That said she didn't always feel that way, in fact she used to think she wasn't that pretty at all, and certainly didn't think she looked good naked. Yet it's that living of life, having children, having gone through things that could have taken her life. Which makes her realise that she shouldn't worry about how she looks, and she thinks no one else should either.

Also not that long ago I had been scanning some old negatives from back when my wife was 26 through 28 years old and some of these pictures show her naked and some show her wearing lingerie and swimwear. Of which she liked looking at those pictures and said she didn't realise how amazing she looked back then.

My wife thinks we shouldn't feel ashamed of our bodies and she hopes that all women learn to accept themselves as they are and like themselves as they are.

Now my wife doesn't like that she is ageing, yet she accepts it as well because it is inevitable. I'm not a fan of ageing myself, yet it is how it is so I accept it as well. We're all just people and beneath our clothes we are all naked underneath and that is okay no matter how we look.

It makes her feel sad that some of us think the worst of ourselves and she wishes this elusive idea of perfection in how women look wasn't pushed so much.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Because of my very religious upbringing, I sometimes had a strange "relationship" with my body. I was raised to feel shame about my body and women's bodies generally are shameful and related to sin. Always to be kept tightly covered up.

I've gone back and forth a few times between rebelling against my religious upbringing and being governed by it.

Now I'm moving away from it and trying to start a new chapter. It's like I discovered myself and I enjoy being nude now at home. And related to my religion (in a completely different way), I see nudity almost like biblical. Like being born again or something. I know this sounds stupid but it's hard to explain. I would love to go to a nude beach someday. I think that would be an amazing experience.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I would not say I am "happy" with how I look naked but I don't let it bother me too much. I need to lose some weight. My biggest complaint isn't really the weight, but the post baby pooch I have from giving birth 3 times. Can't do much about it and wouldn't trade it back for anything in the world so I throw on some sexy underwear and viola!! it's all good again. LOL

Since my breast reduction though, I am much happier overall. Huge breasts have a way of making you just look huge all over. And I can't complain about how perky they are now either. I am lucky enough that I do not have noticable scars so that's a plus too. 

Gonna have to do something about the extra weight soon though...once they get my darn asthma under control I'll be able to exercise again. And exercise for me just makes me eat better automatically. I don't even really need to think about it much...I crave a healthier diet. Haven't been able to truly exercise in about a year and it shows.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Elizabeth001 said:


> And there’s a reason so many people at a nudist beach are old. Age helps you accept what your body is or looks like. You begin to realize it never really mattered that much to begin with
> 
> And I do LOVE being naked! Some of the fondest memories in my entire life were snorkeling naked in Jamaica. I can’t wait to go again!! The ultimate feeling of freedom.
> 
> ...


I’ve wondered if a non-sexualized nudist experience would tend to be therapeutic and liberating for someone that has hang ups about his or her own body. Maybe if only one is already close to letting go of the hang ups and be more self-accepting?


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

PieceOfSky said:


> I’ve wondered if a non-sexualized nudist experience would tend to be therapeutic and liberating for someone that has hang ups about his or her own body. Maybe if only one is already close to letting go of the hang ups and be more self-accepting?


I’ve only been to the one 4 times in Jamaica but it is probably the most awesome experience in my life. The salt content is very high there. The water is ice blue. If you’re a little chubby _giggles_, it’s so easy to float. An amazing feeling! It’s very private and COMPLETELY freeing.

I sunburned my upper back thighs and butt cheeks SO bad the first year I learned to snorkel  I have the coolest shells and even a sea fan I brought back one year. Saw some cool lion fish, baby barracudas & stingrays...all naked! Woot!

I’ve heard people talk smack about nudist beaches being full of nothing but orgies. I have to laugh. That’s not in the least what it’s about...unless that’s what you’re looking for. Birds of a feather and all that but there are some really nice ones out there. 

I highly recommend trying it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife is not into social media, so I will answer for her: “she says she does not like the way she looks naked.” I on the other hand am absolutely thrilled to see her naked.


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

Mid 40s and I am fine with how I look naked. There are still things I'd like to improve and that I wish were different, but altogether I think I look pretty good. And I didn't use to care one way or another about lingerie, but my guy loves it and so I've gotten more interested. Some of it is really flattering! And sure, it doesn't stay on long, but it's still fun 😅


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ve only been to the one 4 times in Jamaica but it is probably the most awesome experience in my life. The salt content is very high there. The water is ice blue. If you’re a little chubby _giggles_, it’s so easy to float. An amazing feeling! It’s very private and COMPLETELY freeing.
> 
> I sunburned my upper back thighs and butt cheeks SO bad the first year I learned to snorkel  I have the coolest shells and even a sea fan I brought back one year. Saw some cool lion fish, baby barracudas & stingrays...all naked! Woot!
> 
> ...


When the children were young we used to go to a lovely beach in a place called Dorset on the south coast of England.. Further along the beach was a nudist section.You had to get a ferry across to the beaches, and we used to see all of the people walking along our beach to get to the nudist one. 99% of the people headed there were youngish single man and mostly gay from what I could tell. I did wonder if it was a pick up place for gay men? Anyway I thought it odd. 
I wouldnt go naked on a beach, far too much sand getting into places that I wont mention.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

kag123 said:


> I think we all tend to be our own worst critics.
> 
> I'm not 100% happy with how I look. I am trying to make peace with myself, mentally, and then also physically.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. There is nothing better that a healthy positive attitude... it’s infectious.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Ikaika said:


> My wife is not into social media, so I will answer for her: “she says she does not like the way she looks naked.” I on the other hand am absolutely thrilled to see her naked.


Here’s my question... does your wife believe you? Like really believe you?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> Here’s my question... does your wife believe you? Like really believe you?


She does, or at least I hope she does... when she is naked, my flagpole comes to attention. You know the old saying “a good man is hard to find, but a hard man is a good find”.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> When the children were young we used to go to a lovely beach in a place called Dorset on the south coast of England.. Further along the beach was a nudist section.You had to get a ferry across to the beaches, and we used to see all of the people walking along our beach to get to the nudist one. 99% of the people headed there were youngish single man and mostly gay from what I could tell. I did wonder if it was a pick up place for gay men? Anyway I thought it odd.
> I wouldnt go naked on a beach, far too much sand getting into places that I wont mention.


Shocking  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> When the children were young we used to go to a lovely beach in a place called Dorset on the south coast of England.. Further along the beach was a nudist section.You had to get a ferry across to the beaches, and we used to see all of the people walking along our beach to get to the nudist one. 99% of the people headed there were youngish single man and mostly gay from what I could tell. I did wonder if it was a pick up place for gay men? Anyway I thought it odd.
> I wouldnt go naked on a beach, *far too much sand getting into places that I wont mention.*


Lol. Yep. All of those movies with couples going at it on a beach makes my thighs lock up like a vice.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Personal said:


> For what it's worth I asked my wife your questions and told her about this discussion.
> 
> Anyway she said she likes the way she looks full on naked and the same applies to how she looks wearing lingerie. Now my wife is lucky in that she has always been a very attractive woman and her skin and figure are ageing well and she remains well within her weight range. Although she does have some scars a tiny almost indiscernible one on her face from when she got hit by a car, two from when they put pins and plates in her leg, one from thyroid surgery, and three from breast cancer surgery, yet her breasts funnily enough still remain pert as ever and she seldom wears bras.
> 
> ...


Self-image is a funny thing. What changed things for me, I think, was my grandmother (who was a very beautiful woman, inside and out). She said, when she looked at photos of her when she was younger she always thought - wow I didn't look that bad at all! At the time, she recalled, she thought she wasn't pretty at ALL. But at 60 something she said, wow, I'd love to look like I did in my 40s. Now of course, from that, I concluded at 40 she probably would look back at photos of herself in her 20s when she was in her 40s and feel the same way. And so on and so forth. So in the end, we should just enjoy what our body is in its entirety in the now, because someday, we are gonna look back on it and be like "man I wish I looked like THAT - I looked GOOD!" And wish that we had felt confidence that we felt looking at that image after a lot of time. My granny always enjoyed life to the max, whether she was picking blackberries by the side of the road, or making little dolls out of leftover bits of foil. She was creative and fun. And that is part of what made her beautiful. Not just the stuff on the outside.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Girl_power said:


> I agree with you. There is nothing better that a healthy positive attitude... it’s infectious.


My mom growing up would call herself fat a LOT. She wasn't. Luckily I grew up without an eating disorder but it means that there is a lot of anxiety surrounding food and self-image for me. So I agree, it's really important to our kids.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> I’ve only been to the one 4 times in Jamaica but it is probably the most awesome experience in my life. The salt content is very high there. The water is ice blue. If you’re a little chubby _giggles_, it’s so easy to float. An amazing feeling! It’s very private and COMPLETELY freeing.
> 
> I sunburned my upper back thighs and butt cheeks SO bad the first year I learned to snorkel  I have the coolest shells and even a sea fan I brought back one year. Saw some cool lion fish, baby barracudas & stingrays...all naked! Woot!
> 
> ...


As a guy I don't think I could do nude snorkeling. I love scuba diving and have had too many instances of small fish coming up to investigate hanging straps and equipment. 

My wife does like going topless at the beach when appropriate and she has enjoyed the topless sections of some Vegas pools.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I've actually been bitten on the nipple by a freshwater sunfish! 

Ouch!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

happyhusband0005 said:


> As a guy I don't think I could do nude snorkeling. I love scuba diving and have had too many instances of small fish coming up to investigate hanging straps and equipment.
> 
> My wife does like going topless at the beach when appropriate and she has enjoyed the topless sections of some Vegas pools.


When our children were young my first husband and I went to Majorca and practically all the women round the pool and on the beach were topless. I had been to Majorca twice as a child about 15 years before and no one did this. What a change in a short space of time. My then husband tried to persuade me to do the same but nope, wasnt going to happen and I didnt like him pressuring me to do it. Certain parts of my body are for me and my husband only. My now husband wouldn't want me to and we wouldnt visit a topless beach or resort, so we are alike in that way. I was more than happy in a bikini, but topless, no.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

I used to live about a mile from Black's beach in La Jolla which is a clothing optional beach. Not once did we have the urge to check it out. Locals just roll their eyes at the tourists asking for directions. It isn't easy to access.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm happy with the way my body looks. I'm in my 60s. I lost 35 pounds 2 years ago. I went through my clothes. I saved some things but the new stuff I had bought was now too big. Putting on a skirt or pants and holding the waist to show all the excess inches looked as if I were posing for an ad. 

I do have to come clean as my cancer drugs made me lose my appetite so I ate less. And it seems it's going to happen again soon. That's alright. I have always wanted to lose 10 pounds more.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I'm happy with the way my body looks. I'm in my 60s. I lost 35 pounds 2 years ago. I went through my clothes. I saved some things but the new stuff I had bought was now too big. Putting on a skirt or pants and holding the waist to show all the excess inches looked as if I were posing for an ad.
> 
> I do have to come clean as my cancer drugs made me lose my appetite so I ate less. And it seems it's going to happen again soon. That's alright. I have always wanted to lose 10 pounds more.


I am sorry to hear that, but not sorry you managed to loose all that weight though, well done you.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> I used to live about a mile from Black's beach in La Jolla which is a clothing optional beach. Not once did we have the urge to check it out. Locals just roll their eyes at the tourists asking for directions. It isn't easy to access.


So I have never, technically, been to a nudist beach. But, I recall many times coming in from a surf session and just showering (using jugs filled with water) and changing right on the beach. These were not beaches filled with sunbathers, they were somewhat secluded enclaves. However, there were the typical surfer “girls” and those females who hung out around surfers. I was never bothered by letting all hang out and they did not seem to care about the exposure.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ikaika said:


> So I have never, technically, been to a nudist beach. But, I recall many times coming in from a surf session and just showering (using jugs filled with water) and changing right on the beach. These were not beaches filled with sunbathers, they were somewhat secluded enclaves. However, there were the typical surfer “girls” and those females who hung out around surfers. I was never bothered by letting all hang out and they did not seem to care about the exposure.


Really? I was really just a tourist in your land, but I had to go to Little Beach at least once while I was living in Maui.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

attheend02 said:


> Really? I was really just a tourist in your land, but I had to go to Little Beach at least once while I was living in Maui.


On Kauai we did not have nudist beach.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

I visited Kauai only once during the six years I was in Hawaii. 

I would love to see more. Hopefully someday.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ikaika said:


> So I have never, technically, been to a nudist beach. But, I recall many times coming in from a surf session and just showering (using jugs filled with water) and changing right on the beach. These were not beaches filled with sunbathers, they were somewhat secluded enclaves. However, there were the typical surfer “girls” and those females who hung out around surfers. I was never bothered by letting all hang out and they did not seem to care about the exposure.


Back in the day when I body surfed, it was not unusual for a girl to emerge without their bikini top or a guy without his shorts. It was just a chuckle and then someone fetching the wayward garment. I learned early on that a one-piece was the way to go. Regular beach goers are accustomed to seeing all kinds of wardrobe malfunctions/adaptations. It's the landlubbers who think they're going to see something special.

Most people look better with their clothes on. If they didn't, the fashion industry would consist of rolls of Saran wrap and the lingerie industry wouldn't exist.


----------

